# searching this kit. Can anybody help?



## Bukosho (Apr 12, 2009)

I be searching that 1/48 scale kit. Can anybody help me?
Paying via paypal possible.
I am from germany.

Best
Hagen


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Ich bin, ich kann nicht helfen traurig. Haben Sie Ebay versucht?

Möglicherweise konnten Sie versuchen:
www.squadron.com

Viel Glueck,
Links
PS: Mein Deutsch ist schrecklich.


----------



## Bukosho (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you for the link.

PS: you german isnt bad! 

Best
Hagen from germany


----------

